# any lowered TT's running a x9 and x10 staggered fitment?



## TTwizted13StrtRcr (Jun 7, 2008)

is it possible? any rub?

im looking into a few new wheels, some only offered as small as a 9 wide which i could do front and rears 9 (if the 9's fit up front?) but i like the staggered stance, so just wondering if anyone has done it and has had any issues?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I think NEB is running 9s and 10s.

cheers.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

18x8.5 front 215/40
18x10 rear 225/40



















no rubbing and still lots of room to go down more (stupid driveway)


----------



## TTwizted13StrtRcr (Jun 7, 2008)

trixx said:


> 18x8.5 front 215/40
> 18x10 rear 225/40
> 
> 
> ...


so the 10's fit good in the back, no issues? they look good!

now i just gotta find out if i can fit 9's up front with a full turn radius


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

9s will fit just fine... the difference between a 8.5 and a 9 is 12mm in width. with bigger spacers i can easily go out another 10mm without rubbing issues and in another 6mm before needing to worry about strut clearance...


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

trixx said:


> 18x8.5 front 215/40
> 18x10 rear 225/40
> 
> 
> ...


Jimmy what size adapters are you running?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

6T1 said:


> Jimmy what size adapters are you running?


40mm rear 23mm front

i'd like to bump the fronts up to a 30mm adapter.... just looking for someone interested in trading.


----------



## TTwizted13StrtRcr (Jun 7, 2008)

holy hell those are big spacer. lol

are spacers safe to race with? the car is tracked and thats why ive always held off on it ive been concerned on the safety and stability of running spacers with high speeds and tight turns


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got 18x9 et16 and 18x10 et26. Fronts are pretty much as far out as I can go. The rears have lots of room to be pushed out and I could do at least et10 in the back.

I'm running 215/40s and 225/40s on air ride.. blah blah blah


----------



## TTwizted13StrtRcr (Jun 7, 2008)

iamraymond said:


> I've got 18x9 et16 and 18x10 et26. Fronts are pretty much as far out as I can go. The rears have lots of room to be pushed out and I could do at least et10 in the back.
> 
> I'm running 215/40s and 225/40s on air ride.. blah blah blah


looks good on air ride!

...different front bumper looks like?


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

TTwizted13StrtRcr said:


> ...different front bumper looks like?


thats the Canadian front bumper


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

trixx said:


> no rubbing and still lots of room to go down more (stupid driveway)


loving that drop


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

running 19 x 8.5 and 19 x 10 in this pic, no rubbing... that much just when turning and hitting a bump.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> I think NEB is running 9s and 10s.
> 
> cheers.


Naw I'm only on 8's and 9's


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

trixx said:


> 18x8.5 front 215/40
> 18x10 rear 225/40
> 
> 
> ...


What suspension set up ya running ?:thumbup:


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

Audiguy84 said:


> running 19 x 8.5 and 19 x 10 in this pic, no rubbing... that much just when turning and hitting a bump.


wow that front bumper is amazing. what kit is that? makes the car look like it just came off the showroom floor.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

radgti8v said:


> What suspension set up ya running ?:thumbup:


Yes i also would like to know


----------



## TTwizted13StrtRcr (Jun 7, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> running 19 x 8.5 and 19 x 10 in this pic, no rubbing... that much just when turning and hitting a bump.


absolutely amazing, whats the wheels?


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

TSW thruxtons i think, i may be wrong. or volcanos?? im to lazy to google.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Been thinking about running 10's & 12's


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Anyone know if 18x9,5 et 34 in the front will be a problem?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

The wheels are volcano's, but they don't make them in 19's anymore.

Ohh and the kit is Reiger


----------

